# Melatonin Protects Aging Mitochondria



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Melatonin Protects Aging Mitochondria OVIEDO, Spain – Melatonin may support healthy mitochondrial function in the brain, fighting oxidative stress linked to age-related neuron damage, according to a new study (J Pineal Res. ePub 9 Nov 2010. DOI: 10.1111/j.1600-079X.2010.00809.x). Researchers from Oviedo University and the University of Extremadura examined the effects of melatonin in the brains [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

hmmm...this might be good for the up coming semester.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this regarding MT1 or MT2 ?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Is this regarding MT1 or MT2 ?



neither.. the MT's are Melanotan, this is regarding Melatonin.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks my bad


----------



## tballz (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting...


----------

